# ***Illustrator 10: Kreis-Verläufe



## Jersey (14. April 2005)

Hi!

Auf dem Bild sieht man zwei Kreise, der linke ist in Cinema 4D erstellt, der rechte in Illustrator. Meine Frage: Wie kann ich den hellsten Punkt in einem Verlauf verschieben, sodass ich ein ähnliches Ergebnis zu dem anderen Kreis bekomme? Ich kann weder Winkel noch sonstiges einstellen ...   

Danke für Tipps!


----------



## megabit (15. April 2005)

Du kannst einen Pfad zeichnen und dann einen Verlauf mit deinen Wunschfarben erstellen. Dass hast du ja schon gemacht.

Wenn du jetzt das Verlaufswerkzeug auswählst (siehe mein Bild) kannst du den Startpunkt deiner Füllung und die Richtung bestimmen.

Das geht mit Illustrator 10 auf jeden Fall. Wenn du eine Version darunter hast, kannst du meines Wissens nur mit der Möglichkeit arbeiten, dass du einen Verlauf erstellst und deine Grundform darüberlegst. Wenn beide in einer Gruppe sind kannst du eine Maske erstellen und dann gehts so auch.


----------

